# Doors to Paint



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Im using SW Promar 200 oil on the trim, they are living in the house no shed no extra space to spray the doors..the inside will be complete tomorrow for the exception of the doors.. whats the best way to do them take them outside and spray them ... or hang them back on the hinges and roll them out.. I wanted to spray them but i wont have a place to let them dry over night...also have some lover doors to repaint...give me your insight..thanks


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

are these new doors? or are you just repainting? 
what style of doors? flat or with panels?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It sounds like you have your answer, no place to spray, and not enough time to let dry. Sounds like it's time to go old school and do em by hand.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Inside... roll on hinges.....I keep old hinges just for that purpose.
Throw them on... and paint over them.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

speaking of that...anyone use those hinge covers? they look like they'd actually work


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

They are existing louvered doors 
and new top and bottom panel doors..
i was brain storming and think im gonna line up all the doors and paint the hinge side all at once... let them tack up then hang them in place and roll them out.....fricking rain killing me..i was gonna whiten his lawn...lol


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Build a tent in a room, use fans to duct it outside, spray with hvlp.
It works!
r


----------



## Zip (Apr 18, 2007)

*Geeezzzeee*

Never ceases to amaze me the number of painters now days that can't simply do a brush job....or were they bidded to cheaply. How many doors?.....or should I ask how long it takes you to do a door with a brush?


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*guilty*



Zip said:


> Never ceases to amaze me the number of painters now days that can't simply do a brush job....


Hello Zip,

OK, I'll admit to that... I can do well, but not like some of the old school guys laying down alkyd products of days gone by.

I would plead for a little bit of lenience for a cuple reasons, though.

We really appreciate water cleanup of the new products, but they just won't level out when hand tooled like that old leaded paint.
It can be 115 during our summer painting season here...
Our clients actually complain about handtool marks. They have said it looks "ropey." They expect a machine finish on everything, cookie cutter kids and a perfect husband/trophy wife.

We try flotrol type products, dedicated brushes, and mohair rollers, and they all do well, but I'd just as soon carry in the hvlp and build a tent quickly. We use LOTS of plastic!

Elsewhere someone said he could do a door w brush & mohair in 12 minutes and I believe it. In some cases we do so, not that quick, but I guess I've just gotten into spraying whenever possible.
r


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

....well after talking to him more...hes gonna give up the garage so i can spray them...Im gonna make 2 lines of 8 real tight together and like Tmrrptr said im gonna build a tent i have enuff plastic to cover the whole Gulf Coast..BLUE TARPS from Katrina.....and no they dont want that brush look even thou i can get it very close.. also Im a spray freak .. I spray every thing I can..that Titan is where my profit comes from...SO I gonna use it.....thanks for all yall comments


----------



## art (Dec 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> speaking of that...anyone use those hinge covers? they look like they'd actually work


yes, i have used the hinge covers they work great


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Better question why oil? SW ProMar 200? SW makes a waterbased product which is more costly but IMO is much better. Try ProClassic and add a little Flotrol to it for better flow. It goes on like oil, easier to work with and best of all it is self leveling just like oil.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I forgot, with limited space you should simply brush and roll your doors and the ProClassic will definaly become your best friend.


----------

